# 성남



## Mallarme

몇일전에 꿈을 꾸는데 금반지가 내 손에 있었어요..하나는 주운거 같아 금반지 속을 보니 성남인가 확실히 기억은 안나지만 글씨가 있었구...

What does 성남 mean?

부탁합니다.


----------



## ajaaja

It can possibly mean 2 things I guess. one is the name of city, Seong Nam, located in Kyeonggi Province. and the other one is it might mean the name of person.
It'd be easier to find out what it means, if we can have more specific context...


----------



## Mallarme

ajaaja said:


> It can possibly mean 2 things I guess. one is the name of city, Seong Nam, located in Kyeonggi Province. and the other one is it might mean the name of person.
> It'd be easier to find out what it means, if we can have more specific context...



You mean "성남" could be someone's name? Even if it were, it still doesn't make much sense.  I also thought of the city, but that doesn't make much sense either.  And that's about all the context I have.

Thanks anyway.


----------

